# Houten 6th April 2008



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Has anyone been to this show last year?

supposedly its a general show but will still have a reptile hall..

was jut wondering since I wont be able to make it to Hamm

cheers,

Rob


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Jason said he went to snake day at Houton, its meant to be a good show, I wouldnt mind going.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah Im off that weekend so I might go..would be nice for a change to Hamm aswell..

Not that there's anything wrong with Hamm,its awsome, it's just variety is the spice of life and some of the breeder/dealers that do Houten dont do Hamm..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

apparently its a smaller less packed show that hamm easier to see what you want and more time to look around.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

we have a table at houten in april.... it's a general animal show, with a reptile room (pretty big), cat show, mammals (guinea pigs, rabbits, shetland ponys, etc) and bird (mainly birds of prey)... it's a really good show and has something for everyone....

it's not as busy as hamm but there's still loads of people there but you havn't got to barge past people


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought there was a dedicated reptile show in March last year, but was it a general show then? I was just going by the pics at Captivebred.co.uk - I only went to the one later in the year


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been for the last two years - it's fab!
The hall stages various animal shows throughout the year, and two years ago for the jubilee, they decided to have them all together in one huge show - it worked well and they decided to carry on with the March/April date being a general show. The reptile side is HUGE - there are as many, if not more, reptile stalls at the show as any of the other Houten shows. The mammal/cat bits are far smaller but great for a look around - the birds are mainly a display thing.
June and December shows are general reptile and October is Snake Day (no other reptiles, but they have a venomous room at this one only).

I've never been to Hamm, but have spoken to people who haveand seen the photos. From what I can see, Houten is a bit quieter (although not quiet by any means), closer to the UK, far more choice if you like your mammals!
Someone mentioned that the March/April Houten show is not far behind Hamm in the number of tables booked by sellers...
I'm hoping to go again for the April show, but haven't decided if I'm brave enough to see if the G-reg Fiesta will make it!


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Houten has a lot less variety than hamm and tend to be a big version of a UK show i.e. leos and corns with a bit extra thrown in.
Its a nice weekend trip but not worth it unless you have something special reserved I find


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

Love the shows in Houten they are well organised and although there are plenty of people it is better laid out than Hamm so there is no elbowing your way in .I've been going for about 11 or 12 years and love it will be there in 2 weeks.can't wait


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

do they have a website for this show? when is it and flame me if you must but whereabouts is it?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

iv been to hamm and it was good but it was to packed, U had to push people out of the way to get to were you wanted. I have been told lots of good things about Houten so think I will go in october for the snake day to see if i can get some nice royals


----------

